
Why did it take so long for Reddit and Facebook to block racist groups? - onyva
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jul/02/reddit-youtube-facebook-block-racist-groups-why-did-it-take-so-long
======
DarthGhandi
> So these moves could backfire or yield only marginal results over time.
> Nonetheless we should review the Great Deplatforming of 2020.

At least a little self awareness of how ridiculous and fruitless it all is.

Banning words you don't like won't change these people.

Never mentioned are some of the subreddits which weren't hate groups at all.

badacademia pointed out terrible practices in academics

righwinglgbt was actually just a normal sub for gay conservative people who
feels

bigchungus, mammothchungus, hugechungus +20 other chungi subs was literally
memes of a fat bugs bunny, hilariously r/mediumchungus somehow survives

hatecrimehoaxes was posting evidence of those who claimed hatecrimes yet were
proven wrong

small Scottish history meme subs, game mod subs, all sorts of things

meanwhile Reddit happily harbours r/incest, r/aznidentity, horrendous misogyny
and white hate subs

their new rules basically state that hate against white people is ok,
hopefully along with their terrible redesign this is the final nail in the
coffin

~~~
onyva
>> Banning words you don't like won't change these people.

That’s hardly the issue. The issue is the megaphone they’re given, and more
importantly, being able to air their shit in public which would not be
possible otherwise, or not that effective. Without going into the legalities
and liability of publishers to begin with.

~~~
DarthGhandi
I wouldn't really call it a megaphone when you specifically have to go looking
for it which of course the perpetually outraged do. I don't think I've ever
seen content from The Donald once and am on Reddit regularly.

Once they have vanquished their foes the window simply shifts and they find
new targets to silence.

Regardless of all that some of the things banned are just absurd and weren't
hate speech at all.

------
tatrajim
Not sure how T_D was ever considered "racist".

Candace Owens and John James are heroes of the pro-Trump community, and every
skin shade is welcome. It's a different vibe entirely. Reflexive critics
probably never bothered to explore the site or its successor.

Exemplar gratis:

[https://thedonald.win/p/FzKblbtr/john-james-is-running-
for-s...](https://thedonald.win/p/FzKblbtr/john-james-is-running-for-
senate/c/)

[https://thedonald.win/p/FfavYruF/candace-owens-things-
that-w...](https://thedonald.win/p/FfavYruF/candace-owens-things-that-
were-c/c/)

[https://media.thedonald.win/thedonald/post/JcNWEG6G.jpeg](https://media.thedonald.win/thedonald/post/JcNWEG6G.jpeg)

